# certificate voted by



## lletraferida

Salut, am urmatoarea idee. 

Ownership certificates held in the name of a corporation, partnership or company may be voted by such officer, partner, agent or proxy as the Articles of Association. 

Incercarea mea
Certificatele de proprietate detinute in numele unor corporatii, parteneriate sau companii pot fi votate de acel functionar, asociat, agent sau mandatar, conform cu Actul constitutiv. 

Desi parca imi scapa ceva... 
Aveti vreo alta sugestie ?!
Mersi
LLetraferida


----------



## alitza

Salut,
Eu cred ca ar ajuta mai mult context. Fraza asta pentru mine nu prea are sens. De ce sa "votezi" un certificat de proprietate???


----------



## adoraful

Cred că dacă ai folosi 'pot fi aprobate' în loc de 'pot fi votate' ar avea mai mult sens.


----------



## alitza

adoraful said:


> Cred că dacă ai folosi 'pot fii aprobate' în loc de 'pot fii votate' ar avea mai mult sens.


 (Verbul "a fi" este la infinitiv, deci se scrie cu un singur "i".)

Dar de ce s-ar "aproba" certificatele de proprietate? Dreptul de proprietate există sau nu, nu depinde de aprobarea cuiva. De-asta ziceam ca ar fi nevoie de mai mult context. Probabil ca deja a rezolvat problema, devreme ce n-a mai răspuns pe forum.


----------



## adoraful

Scuze, nu sunt obişnuită să scriu în Româneşte şi fac multe greşeli ca astea. 
It's true, but I think in a legal sense, the word to approve would fit better than to vote. Usually something that is voted in is a petition, and this is an ownership certificate, which is usually approved. But that's not always the case, and like you've said, more information would be helpful.


----------

